# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Caper Cart, smart cart, Caper Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Caper Inc.

caper.ai/cart

----------


## Airicist

Caper Smart Cart - make shopping magic

Jan 9, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Caper, the AI self-checkout shopping cart"
Autonomous retail beyond Amazon Go

by Josh Constine
January 10, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Smart grocery cart startup Caper bags $10 million"

by Lucas Matney
September 10, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Smart grocery carts are coming to change the way we shop"
Move over, Amazon Go. Kroger is working with startup Caper on a smart grocery cart that lets you skip traditional checkout lines.

by Molly Price 
January 23, 2021

----------

